# Halloween Horror Nights 20 (HHN-XX)



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

I see the Universal Orlando has the revised HHN-XX website up and running with this year's Scare Houses and Zones introduced. I believe they open next Friday (Sept 24) "for the season" and given that this is their 20th anniversary event, many are expecting it to contain not only new attractions, but some favourites from years past as well.

Anyone planning to go? We have tickets for the Oct. 17th.


----------



## skrrvy (Sep 27, 2010)

*hhn*

Im goin oct 21-30 got the ffpass this is my 4th year


----------



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

Will be going on th 7th of oct. will be my first year.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

We'll be going on the 17th as well, any chance we can meet up?


----------

